# Bootle pubs



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm helping an artist with a project and she wants the name of the pub I frequented in Bootle in 1966!

I was coasting on the Blue Flue Jason, the pub was close to the dock gates, (Vittoria?)

Can anybody help jog an auld yins heid? (Hippy)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

The Caradoc?

The Langton Castle?

There was at least one other in Strand Road, the name of which I can't remember.


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

The two I remember were the Caradoc and the Bootle Arms.
One of them had a parrot behind the bar, as I remember.


----------



## BOB.WHITTAKER (Dec 3, 2008)

The Bootle Arms, the landlord had a pick axe handle as a " Hurry up " stick ! !
Bob Whittaker


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

gordy said:


> I'm helping an artist with a project and she wants the name of the pub I frequented in Bootle in 1966!
> 
> I was coasting on the Blue Flue Jason, the pub was close to the dock gates, (Vittoria?)
> 
> Can anybody help jog an auld yins heid? (Hippy)



Vittoria Dock is in Birkenhead, not Bootle. 
You are thinking of Gladstone Dock, and the two pubs close to the dock gates are the Caradoc and the Winifred.
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Pat is certainly right that Vittoria Dock was in Birkenhead and not Liverpool - and not to be confused with Victoria Dock, which was in Liverpool, but near to the Pier Head and at some distance from Gladstone.

Going north from the Pier Head, the docks were, Princes, Waterloo, Victoria, etc, etc.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

If it had a parrot then it was the Caradoc

regards
Dave


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Heres a photo of the Caradoc, courtesy of _PubsGalore_


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Right, now I remember, it was Gladstone Dock, we sailed from there into a howler, Dec '66, stripped the radar gearing on the way to Belfast.

It could have been the Caradoc, I got drenched from the spray whipped off the dock the night before sailing, next morning flat calm, eye of the storm? After dropping pilot derricks stowed, storm blew up and we got hammered all the way to Belfast.
Happy days!

Thanks lads(Thumb)


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

*Bootle Pubs*

The Dominion comes to mind as being pretty handy for Bootle docks Gordy. Quite a memorable hostelry. I called in before going up the road one Saturday afternoon sometime in the mid 80s. The Landlord had laid on some entertainment the like of which, (until then), I thought was only staged much further afield.


----------



## pitcrew (Jan 12, 2011)

The pick axe handle certainly explains why it was known as the brutal arms.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

OilJiver said:


> The Dominion comes to mind as being pretty handy for Bootle docks Gordy. Quite a memorable hostelry. I called in before going up the road one Saturday afternoon sometime in the mid 80s. The Landlord had laid on some entertainment the like of which, (until then), I thought was only staged much further afield.


That landlord,Bert Manhood,is a friend of mine he is an exmarine and kept his green beret on the top of till to remind the customers who was in charge.His regular job was security at Fords and his wife Barbara ran the pub in his absence.the young`ladies` were Dirty Bertys Dancing Dollies and did amazing things with plastic implements and baby oil.For some time he employed an ex-member of my staff Robbie Jones,known as Robbie Rotten.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

The pub opposite the Victoria in Liverpool was the Victoria always known as Oily Joes run by the irreplaceable Nell Flanagan and her partner Frank(?) Ward


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Alan - many thanks for the information re the Dominion. 

As I remember, I'd called in on the recommendation of a couple of fitters working in Canada Dock (near the scrap berth?). They spoke well of the Dommy, as they called it, and said it was always worth a visit.

I certainly think that Dirty Berty's Dancing Dollies could outperform many of todays contestants on Brtiain's got talent. Don't suppose they'd have much chance of an audition though! 

Regards
Jon


----------

